# Моделизм > Моделизм: Авто-БТТ >  Т-80У 1:35. "Звезда"

## Марат

По просьбе офицера бригады я изготовил "Звездинский" Т-80. Это был подарок для отца моего товарища (офицера-танкиста запаса) и моя вторая модель БТТ. У меня были чертежи в М-Хобби и пара фотографий  танка, который надо было смастерить. Фото были цветные,что упрощало дело при покраске. Бортовой № 640. Модель хорошо ложилась в чертежи и я начал монтаж. Мне не понравилась пластиковая иммитация резиновых деталей и я купил китайские шапочки для плаванья. Заменил всё на резину. По мелочам доработал корпус, поставил металлическую сетку.

----------


## Марат

Затем доработал оптику, какие-то мелочи (не помню) и задул советской серебрянкой, чтоб попытаться сделать сколы краски.

----------


## Марат

После полного высыхания серебрянки, наложил местами кашицу соли, дал высохнуть и задул последовательно песочным и зелёным. Затем убрал соль и получил сколы. Это первый опыт. Так что, не судите строго.

----------


## Марат

Следующий этап - полосы черного цвета и сухая кисть по граням.

----------


## Марат

Затем иммитировал пыль, изготовил, покрасил и установил топливные баки. На фото они были темно-зелёные. Потом зенитный пулемет, антенну и т.д. После этого сделал заливку. Потом - заготовку подставки.

----------


## Марат

Последним этапом было: старение, троса, бревно (веточка), покрытие лаком торцов подставки, грязнение траков, поздравительная табличка и установка модели на подставку. К сожалению, фото готовой модели с грязными траками нет. Всё было в торопях...

----------


## Mishel2007

Здорово, очень понравилось

----------


## Марат

Спасибо Вам, Mishel2007.

----------

